# Best thing for knee protection.



## socalkdg (Aug 17, 2018)

Best thing for knee protection.  What should I buy?   Where can she try it on?   Adult women's small or xtra small if you want to donate something.


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Best thing for knee protection.  What should I buy?   Where can she try it on?   Adult women's small or xtra small if you want to donate something.


What kind of protection?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2018)

espola said:


> What kind of protection?


Seriously E? Did you not read the subject?


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously E? Did you not read the subject?


Protection from bruises?  Protection for internal ligaments?  Protection after previous injury?  Protection for current weakness, such as after surgical repair of a previous injury?  Something else?

Do you call yourself "socalkdg" in your more lucid moments?


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2018)

Like this?  



Or more like this?


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2018)

And there is always this --


----------



## pewpew (Aug 18, 2018)

I'd have to agree with @espola. Padded pants? A good brand of padded pants or knee pads vs a crappy brand. Knee braces? No offense to the OP but the original question was a bit vague.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Protection from bruises?  Protection for internal ligaments?  Protection after previous injury?  Protection for current weakness, such as after surgical repair of a previous injury?  Something else?
> 
> Do you call yourself "socalkdg" in your more lucid moments?


Your reply to the question was more vague then the question.

But that's your M.O.

BTW... did you find it?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 3054
> 
> Or more like this?


If a keeper chose to wear a brace like that they run the risk of being told they can't use it by the ref. Since it's up to the ref to determine if the brace will cause a danger to the other players.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 18, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Best thing for knee protection.  What should I buy?   Where can she try it on?   Adult women's small or xtra small if you want to donate something.


Assuming you are referring to something to prevent skin abrasions and turf burn, padded keeper pants are best, but if your player hates wearing pants like mine does, a neoprene or compression sleeve (any brand, but we used McDavid for a while) will do. 

One note for newbies however... if your players' knees are getting torn up repeatedly, or if you're looking for something to absorb impact like a volleyball player's knee pads, your keeper's diving technique is incorrect.  The knees should not be the first thing to hit the ground.  Instinctively most new keepers or self taught keepers will go to the ground on their knees and then fall to the side as they dive for a low ball.  It's not natural to dive so that you land with you side and roll your body in mid air to minimize the impact on your hips and ribs.  A lot of young keepers and their parents try knee pads because of how frequently they go down knees first.  I know because my daughter did that and it really is hard on the knees and joints.  After much correction from her keeper coach, she doesn't wear any knee covering.  Most of her abrasions are on her hips or the side of her upper thigh from sliding into tackles.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 18, 2018)

It was vague as I was looking for all possibilities and was wondering what other keepers might be wearing.   I'd love to go with the bubble warp, blocks more of the goal as well.   I thought she had a bruised knee, but I guess last tourney last week she came down wrong and while it seemed fine, she felt a touch of discomfort diving to her left hitting the ground during practice. 

Her knees aren't usually the first thing to hit, but occasionally they do.   Plus between dives forward, slide tackles outside the box,  scrambling for rebounds, her knees do get torn up a bit over the year.   Went with a neoprene sleeve today for a scrimmage today with a pair of shorts and didn't complain too much(she hates change), thus seemed to work out, plus she didn't make any dives today.  

She has talked about 3/4 compression tights, so we get one, and her legs make up about 2/3 of her body so barely went below the knee.   Might try some compression capris which for her would be 3/4.

I'd like to get her training done at the beach.  She loves diving in the sand, reduced the inpact.   But being in the inland empire would mean a long drive.

Thanks for the responses so far.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> It was vague as I was looking for all possibilities and was wondering what other keepers might be wearing.   I'd love to go with the bubble warp, blocks more of the goal as well.   I thought she had a bruised knee, but I guess last tourney last week she came down wrong and while it seemed fine, she felt a touch of discomfort diving to her left hitting the ground during practice.
> 
> Her knees aren't usually the first thing to hit, but occasionally they do.   Plus between dives forward, slide tackles outside the box,  scrambling for rebounds, her knees do get torn up a bit over the year.   Went with a neoprene sleeve today for a scrimmage today with a pair of shorts and didn't complain too much(she hates change), thus seemed to work out, plus she didn't make any dives today.
> 
> ...


As for the bubble-wrap - I have seen college player with a hard arm cast allowed to play after because the hard parts were wrapped in a couple of inches of bubble wrap secured by athletic tape.  I don't think the immobility that brings on would help a keeper, though.


----------



## Technician72 (Aug 19, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> One note for newbies however... if your players' knees are getting torn up repeatedly, or if you're looking for something to absorb impact like a volleyball player's knee pads, your keeper's diving technique is incorrect.  The knees should not be the first thing to hit the ground.  Instinctively most new keepers or self taught keepers will go to the ground on their knees and then fall to the side as they dive for a low ball.  It's not natural to dive so that you land with you side and roll your body in mid air to minimize the impact on your hips and ribs.  A lot of young keepers and their parents try knee pads because of how frequently they go down knees first.  I know because my daughter did that and it really is hard on the knees and joints.  After much correction from her keeper coach, she doesn't wear any knee covering.  Most of her abrasions are on her hips or the side of her upper thigh from sliding into tackles.


This right here...perfectly said. At the youngers and unfortunately some olders, when I see the keeper with too much knee protection, I stay and watch and inevitably they go down knees first every time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 19, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> This right here...perfectly said. At the youngers and unfortunately some olders, when I see the keeper with too much knee protection, I stay and watch and inevitably they go down knees first every time.


My son wears padded sliders that mainly protect his hips. He will play with knee pads and elbow pads (La Crosse pads) when playing Futsal.


----------



## Technician72 (Aug 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> My son wears padded sliders that mainly protect his hips. He will play with knee pads and elbow pads (La Crosse pads) when playing Futsal.


Ditto with the padded sliders for the hips, my DD loves the Storelli ones, next best thing to bubble wrap!


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 19, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> This right here...perfectly said. At the youngers and unfortunately some olders, when I see the keeper with too much knee protection, I stay and watch and inevitably they go down knees first every time.


Just watched NWSL keeper dive to her left, knee hits first, she extends, and makes the save.   Helped that she was tall


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 20, 2018)

Here it is.


----------



## mlx (Aug 22, 2018)

Yeah, my son used those volleyball type knee pads and realized they are unnecessary. Still he can drag the knee here and there when blocking shots in between his legs. So, he's now using the storelli sleeves; which is enough.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Aug 23, 2018)

My kid swears by these hip pads. In the past, they’ve had these plus gloves special for $55. Best deal out there.
As far as knees, Elite has a long pant. My son wears tights under his Elite pads and trains and plays on turf 4 days a week.
https://elitesportspecial.com/collections/secial/products/padded-compression-shorts


----------



## watfly (Aug 23, 2018)

So let me preface this with that fact that we have not used these GForm pads for soccer nor do I personally know anyone who uses these knee pads for soccer.  However, my son used these knee pads for BMX racing and they're a great product (all their products are fairly well regarded).  Lightweight, slim and protects from scrapes and impacts.  They worked great for my son and he didn't even notice them.  Cool technology, the soft rubber on the sleeve hardens on impact.

https://g-form.com/knee-pads-mountain-bike-skateboard


----------



## Woobie06 (Aug 24, 2018)

watfly said:


> So let me preface this with that fact that we have not used these GForm pads for soccer nor do I personally know anyone who uses these knee pads for soccer.  However, my son used these knee pads for BMX racing and they're a great product (all their products are fairly well regarded).  Lightweight, slim and protects from scrapes and impacts.  They worked great for my son and he didn't even notice them.  Cool technology, the soft rubber on the sleeve hardens on impact.
> 
> https://g-form.com/knee-pads-mountain-bike-skateboard


Hi, our DD wears the GForm shin guards and loves them.  For futsal she wears GForm Knee, Elbow, and compression padded slider w/ tailbone pad.  The GForm stuff is really good.  Maybe a little excessive, but she says it is comfortable and she feels protected, so I guess that is what matters.  We are looking for turf knee sleeves as well as the season is about to start and they have few turf games and she does not want to wear long pants because of the heat, but does not want to wear just shorts w/ sliders.  First game is a week away on turf so we need to figure something out.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Aug 25, 2018)

Woobie06 said:


> Hi, our DD wears the GForm shin guards and loves them.  For futsal she wears GForm Knee, Elbow, and compression padded slider w/ tailbone pad.  The GForm stuff is really good.  Maybe a little excessive, but she says it is comfortable and she feels protected, so I guess that is what matters.  We are looking for turf knee sleeves as well as the season is about to start and they have few turf games and she does not want to wear long pants because of the heat, but does not want to wear just shorts w/ sliders.  First game is a week away on turf so we need to figure something out.


If you only have a few games on turf, just wear dri-fit tights under shorts... with or without sliders.  MY OPINION: a few games isn't bad enough to justify a whole pad or pants when a pair of $20 tights will get more use and be sufficient.  Like I said in a previous post, my son plays in tights, sliders and shorts. He wears dri-fit tights and long sleeves to every practice all year, regardless of temperature.
We usually wear through the knees in a few months. We have not found anything that survives knee rubbing on the turf so any front smother technique just destroys everything.  
I think Old Navy has some thicker dri-fit as well.  And, I recently saw Nike Dri-Fit baseball tights with knee pads.  I passed on them.  (They were at a Marshall's for $30.  https://www.eastbay.com/product/model:269419/sku:07852100/nike-pro-combat-tight-slider-mens/white/black/?SID=7726&inceptor=1&cm_mmc=SEM-_-PLA-_-Google-_-07852100&gclid=CjwKCAjw_IPcBRAjEiwAl44Qkb7m6VKxyk2hzDsz_ysuxVVcTfmhnhgsnNcC3SwSNBsUCRX3u8umYhoCa5kQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds)


----------

